# Need cheap camera suggestions



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I have an online shop selling wood carvings, and all was good an well until I broke my camera....aka my phone. The phone itself is still usable, but the camera lens is cracked. I don't have much money (broke college student), but I do need a camera. 

I'll admit I don't know much about photography or cameras, but in general, what I need is something that is:
-needs to be good for pictures of small (3" and smaller) objects
-color accuracy
-easy to use
-would prefer in the $50 used range

Any suggestions?


----------

